# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Endless Dungeon 01_004

## Kier

Always a huge fan of the Worlds Largest Dungeon, about a month ago I started trying to do something as massive. 1 dungeon map(33x34 inches) a week to help my focus(I tend to get lost creating new textures for weeks at a time). Designed for a quick hit, or grouped together for a larger campaign. Anyways, I settled on my textures for the version 01 and created some walls for this version, and have been having fun with it since then. I got a little carried away this week and instead of just keeping things to the bare minimum for the masses, I flooded an entire passage, and added a bloody skeletal carcass to mix. So I thought I would share the mutated version with you. I know the perspective isn't 100%, the doors might throw some. 

Let me know what you think.

----------


## Falconius

Interesting that you went with making the walls lighter value than the ground.  At first I couldn't figure out why all the doors were sideways  :Smile: .  The map looks good and very atmospheric.

----------


## Kellerica

Lovely texture work!

----------


## Bogie

Very Cool!
Useful as a quick encounter map.

----------


## Kier

Thank you, Falconius, Kellerica, and Bogie. I appreciate the comments. 

I have to say this has been one of favorite series I have done so far. Probably will get at least 10 in before I bring in a new wall textures. Normally I just keep my dirty floor plan to rubble, cobwebs, broken doors, crumbling walls, etc., smaller things that can be written easily into an encounter or just written off as normal dungeon aesthetics. But I was messing with a fossil one night in GIMP, and did something, not really sure what, and it popped out like a skeleton, and I was like, yeah, I like that. 

Thanks again.

----------


## eepjr24

Love the colors and depth. From an encounter perspective, should the doors be larger? The skeleton beast would probably have had a tight squeeze through the doorways, not so much the arches. But anything larger than human is going to have a rough time, unless that is part of the design?

- Ernie

----------


## Kier

> Love the colors and depth. From an encounter perspective, should the doors be larger? The skeleton beast would probably have had a tight squeeze through the doorways, not so much the arches. But anything larger than human is going to have a rough time, unless that is part of the design?
> 
> - Ernie


Thanks for the comments. Glad you like the layout. 

Good point on the doors. Wasn't really sure where I was going with it. Originally had a set of chains on the floor as if the beast had been chained into that room, as if anyone wants to go up or down a level they have to go through it. Ended up losing the chains and putting them in the next level somewhere I think.

----------


## rdanhenry

Creature could have been summoned into the room or grown too big to leave while kept there.

----------

